# 1975 Stingray 5-speed, a Fair Lady, and a Rams Horn parts bike rescued from the cold.



## indiana dave (Jan 10, 2016)

Local Craigslist find.
Went up at 9pm in the dark Friday night to get these. They were sitting outside, and would be buried in snow right now if I hadn't gotten them.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 10, 2016)

The 75 looks like someone put an earlier stik shift on it.original had bar shifter.a nice addition though.I converted my 74 to stik shift.


----------



## indiana dave (Jan 11, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> The 75 looks like someone put an earlier stik shift on it.original had bar shifter.a nice addition though.I converted my 74 to stik shift.



I realised that. It's been that way for 30 years according the owner son. I'm wondering if they took it off the rams horn. Looks identical to my Rams Horn shifter. It will stay there. I definitely like it better than the thumb shifter.

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 11, 2016)

Great saves!


----------



## Social Suicide (Jan 24, 2016)

The very first thing the Consumer Protection Agency did was take away the Stik Shift!


----------

